# One Mean Camaro



## nerwin (Jul 2, 2018)

I sat on this photo for a LONG time. I took it at a car show and there was a lot of background distractions and I didn't know what to do. After forgetting about it for a while, I came back to it and did this. 

Fujifilm XT2 + 18-55 @ 18mm
1/800th, f/2.8, ISO 250




 

I'm really happy with it. Yes, there is some editing to it. But it's kind of photo I've always wanted to do and these are typically only done with lighting. This is all natural light with some work in Lightroom (dodging and burning). 

Sometimes it's a good idea to not always delete the photos you think are crap, sometimes they can be saved but just takes time for it to click. There was a reason why I took this photo to begin with, I knew I saw something.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 2, 2018)

Way to make iced tea out of lemons!   I really like this.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 2, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Way to make iced tea out of lemons!   I really like this.



Dang it...now I want ice tea! Perfect for this 100 degree weather right now.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 2, 2018)

Actually, going back for a second look, we need to see at least a little bit of tire so it doesn't have that 'floating' look.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 2, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Actually, going back for a second look, we need to see at least a little bit of tire so it doesn't have that 'floating' look.



I didn't think about that. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 2, 2018)

Nice one.....


----------



## nerwin (Jul 2, 2018)

Well I tried.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 2, 2018)

nice


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 2, 2018)

I like it floating. Kind of back to the futurish that way! lol 

This is cool, I just might adjust slightly to whiten up the whiter part a bit. 

We had a Camaro when I was young, not this one though. I hardly ever got to drive it. Probably a good judgement call on the part of my parents who let me have the cheap crappy Gremlin which I had a lot of fun with.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 2, 2018)

Here's another crazy one I did. 

(I'm in a B&W phase lately, lol).


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 2, 2018)

Nicholas, I like the floating version better.


----------



## RowdyRay (Jul 2, 2018)

Really like the first shot without the tires too. Any muscle head knows that front end. The focus should be on that. The tires are a distraction. 

The last one is nice, but the rear of the car is lost in the black. Not sure what to suggest.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 2, 2018)

RowdyRay said:


> Really like the first shot without the tires too. Any muscle head knows that front end. The focus should be on that. The tires are a distraction.
> 
> The last one is nice, but the rear of the car is lost in the black. Not sure what to suggest.



I'll probably fix that one. It was a quick edit. But yes, I like the floating one as well. I think we all know it's a car haha.


----------



## enezdez (Jul 2, 2018)

Nice Shots, Cool Cars!!!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 2, 2018)

The first one almost looks like you shot it in a studio.
Very nice.


----------



## razashaikh (Jul 3, 2018)

Great shots!


----------



## OldManJim (Jul 3, 2018)

Try cropping the second shot just about the door handle....Adds an air of mystery to the image.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 3, 2018)

OldManJim said:


> Try cropping the second shot just about the door handle....Adds an air of mystery to the image.



You mean like this?


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 3, 2018)

Cracking set of shots love em all, it`s great to leave them and come back at a later date.


----------



## OldManJim (Jul 5, 2018)

yep - exactly what I meant. Do you like this treatment?


----------

